# 1938 Schwinn Curved Bar Roadster



## KevinBrick (Oct 7, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1938-Schwi...684803?hash=item1a605a5e43:g:peQAAOSwtLtbtAIY


----------



## KevinBrick (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Dave K (Oct 7, 2018)

Not a Schwinn


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2018)

'36 Colson


----------



## KevinBrick (Oct 7, 2018)

I contacted the seller and he updated the listing


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 7, 2018)

KevinBrick said:


> I contacted the seller and he updated the listing




And you told him it was a Colton? 





I’m selling what appears to be a 1938 BA68 Schwinn Double (Curved) Bar Roadster according to online manual. I’m not an expert at bikes to say the least. It has been repainted. Both tires hold air. It has original reflectors on handle bars and rear fender. Fenders will need a little patch work for restoration. It has the original skiptooth chain and sprocket. It has the kick stand but unsure on chain guard (some years had it and some didn’t). It has original seat with classic license plate attached. Bike is fully functional and coast and brake functions all work. I have gotten some feedback that it may be a 1936 Colton. I’m selling as you see the bike because I don’t know my antique bikes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2018)

KevinBrick said:


> I contacted the seller and he updated the listing



So did I...but not a Colton...a Colson.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 7, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> So did I





You Colton guys are relentless!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 7, 2018)

I thought this type of colson was from 1934


----------



## KevinBrick (Oct 8, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> And you told him it was a Colton? View attachment 880334View attachment 880335
> 
> I’m selling what appears to be a 1938 BA68 Schwinn Double (Curved) Bar Roadster according to online manual. I’m not an expert at bikes to say the least. It has been repainted. Both tires hold air. It has original reflectors on handle bars and rear fender. Fenders will need a little patch work for restoration. It has the original skiptooth chain and sprocket. It has the kick stand but unsure on chain guard (some years had it and some didn’t). It has original seat with classic license plate attached. Bike is fully functional and coast and brake functions all work. I have gotten some feedback that it may be a 1936 Colton. I’m selling as you see the bike because I don’t know my antique bikes.




I think that was a typo.. He has Colson in the header..


----------



## KevinBrick (Oct 8, 2018)

SJ_BIKER said:


> I thought this type of colson was from 1934[/
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-colson-bicycles-for-1936.75223/
> I found this colson catalog on the Cabe FordMike posted several years ago.. Seat looks different though..


----------



## z-bikes (Oct 8, 2018)

I've had spellcheck turn Colson into Colton numerous times.  Even as  type this, Colson is underlined in red while Colton is not.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 12, 2018)

I contacted the sellers; they said that they didn’t know much about...

Misrepresentation.

Search “packard bicycle” and most hits will yield Schwinn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Colson, Colton, Schwinn all about the same  V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Oct 12, 2018)

Bent fork comes for free.


----------

